# Director of Investigations John Gorman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Director of Investigations*
*John Gorman*
Mississippi Gaming Commission, Mississippi

End of Watch: Wednesday, January 21, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 45

*Tour:* 22 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire (Accidental)

*Incident Date:* 1/21/2015

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Director of Investigations John Gorman was accidentally shot and killed during a training exercise at the Mississippi Gaming Commission's office in Robinsonville, Mississippi, at approximately 9:00 am.

A firearm being used by another agent was accidentally discharged and the round struck Director Gorman.

Director Gorman had served with the Mississippi Gaming Commission for 22 years and had been promoted to Director of Investigations the previous day. He is survived by his wife and two daughters.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Executive Director Allen Godfrey
Mississippi Gaming Commission
620 North Street
Suite 200
Jackson, MS 39202

Phone: (601) 576-3800

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22352-director-of-investigations-john-gorman#ixzz3PZKdb83w


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh my God, I tend to check ODMP very regularly, I cannot believe I missed TWO! I miss one now and then, on rare occasions I've missed two, but........

I feel like I'm slacking off. Thanks Harry!


----------

